# Lifetime Service - Can it be Transferred from Series 2 to Roamio



## MyM3 (Jan 31, 2002)

If I were to buy a Series 2 TiVo from someone who has a Lifetime subscription, can I transfer it to a new Roamio? I currently have a Series 4 Premiere and my service is monthly. When I get the Roamio I will stop using the Premiere.

I have been looking at TiVo's How to Transfer TiVo Service to a New TiVo DVR chart where it says (in bold):

Product Lifetime Service is valid only for the life of the TiVo DVR for which it was originally purchased and can be transferred to another DVR only in one of the following situations:


*You activated the TiVo DVR with Product Lifetime Service less than 30 days ago.*
The TiVo DVR was exchanged under warranty, either through the retailer or the manufacturer. (Proof of this exchange will be required).
The TiVo DVR was activated under an incorrect service number.

IIRC, the ability to transfer Lifetime service is essentially for new devices only ("less than 30 days ago"). Is this the case?

Thanks!


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Lifetime service is tied to the box and not transferable, 
And it's very much NOT transferable from an S2 to a Roamio.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Simple answer is no you can not transfer the lifetime service from a Series 2 TiVo to a new Roamio. 

The line you highlighted has nothing to do with an old Series 2 that had the lifetime service activated years ago.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Lifetime cannot be transferred to another box once its been subscribed to it for more than 30 days. Even though you may. Buy it now, it may have been on there for years of use.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah the 30 days starts when the original owner bought lifetime, not when you buy it from them. Since S2 units haven't been sold new in many years it's likely well past the original 30 days.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Just to nitpick--

Does 

"You activated the TiVo DVR with Product Lifetime Service less than 30 days ago."

mean that the 30 day window only exists for TiVos that were never activated in any way prior to the purchase of lifetime?

In other words, if you bought a Premiere and paid by the month for a year or so, at least long enough that any commitment had been fulfilled, and then decided to buy lifetime for it, and do so, and then 3 days later the Roamios get released and you decide you want to replace your Premiere with one of them and move the lifetime to it, are you out of luck because of the time the Premiere spent on the monthly sub?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

unitron said:


> Just to nitpick--
> 
> Does
> 
> ...


I'm not sure. I was just thinking about something similar. If someone called in and got $99 lifetime for an old HD and then turned around and bought a new Roamio within 30 days could they then transfer that $99 lifetime to the new unit?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I doubt it. 
I'm sure the 30 days is in reference to having a hardware failure, in where you have to exchange the box, whether that happens when the box is new and has lifetime, or whether you purchase lifetime after a commitment period of monthly payments.
And when TiVo does a warranty exchange, they'll only exchange a box with another of the same model, if that model is still available new or as a refurb.
An exception would be say a warranty on a Premiere 320. Those were discontinued in favor of the Premiere 500, so TiVo would have no choice but to upgrade that box to one that is available.
I don't see any scenario where TiVo does a warranty exchange from any old box to a Roamio.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

unitron said:


> Just to nitpick--
> 
> Does
> 
> ...


At one time you may have been able to do this, but now you can't, as you may have paid only $99 for this Lifetime, but within the 30 days you can cancel the Lifetime service and get back the money you did spend on that service.


----------

